#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Como incentivar mulheres a usarem e permanecerem no Linux

## hez4el

Este é um artigo muito interessante sobre a posição feminina diante
do linux e do mundo da informatica principalmente.

http://br.linuxchix.org/encouragewoman/index.html

----------


## Eye

> Não assuma que todas as mulheres gostam de cozinhar, costurar e de bebês, e que estão na lista ou na LUG porque seu namorado, filho ou marido estão interessados no Linux. (...) Não assuma que nós não estamos interessadas em carros, matemática, jatos de batalha ou robôs. Não assuma que nós não sabemos como compilar um kernel (...) e você não vai querer insultá-la assumindo que ela não pode nem instalar sua própria máquina. Não assuma que ela está interessada em computadores porque ela gostou do chat ou das mensagens instantâneas. Mulheres têm tanta tendência a xingar quanto homens - não pense duas vezes em falar algum palavrão na frente de uma mulher. Se ela decifrar qualquer código de kernel (notadamente arch/sparc), ela já ouviu a palavra "porra" antes.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

É a mais pura verdade... :P

----------


## demiurgo

as mulheres tem tanta capacidade quanto os homens em nosso meio, podem superar com facilidade alguns cuecas q trabalham comigo hehe

mas smart girls, pq vcs saum tao raras no meu servico? trabalho numa sala com mais 6 cuecas!! como eu gostaria de um colirio para os meus olhos!!!

:lol: :lol:

----------


## lss

ehehehhehe interessante!!!

----------


## sergio

concordo... pq nao contamos com a presenca delas em grande quantidade no nosso meio... puxa na minha sala tem mais 4 marmanjaum e a unica que apareceu pra entrevista de help-desk na hora H conseguiu outra proposta... :cry:

----------


## Eye

Infelizmente, ainda há preconceito neste sentido. Muita gente ainda tem aquela idéia enraizada de que mulheres são opostas ao computador (quantas piadinhas machistas... :/)

Quando aparece uma mulher que gosta do micro, de suas propriedades e que também adora desbravar códigos e mais códigos, é certo que a curiosidade em cima dela aumenta horrores...

Pelo menos onde eu trabalho, as duas únicas mulheres que estão aqui são as que mais sabem de computador e derivados. Infelizmente, aqui os homens se restringem a apagar e-mails e jogar os joguinhos do KDE... hehehehe... :roll:

----------


## Eye

> Porque qualquer outro ser humano, uma mulher quer ter amigos e ser apreciada pelo que ela é. Toda vez que ela recebe um email paquerando-a, ela é relembrada que ela não é vista como parte do grupo, mas ao invés disto como diferente, um objeto de desejo, e que certamente não está sendo julgada pelos seus méritos técnicos apenas.





> Isto vale para mulheres que você conhece por email ou no IRC. Você pode pensar que sua linha "Você é solteira ?" é muito espirituosa e suave, mas ela ouviu isto milhões de vezes. Mesmo se você estiver brincando, mesmo se você tem uma namorada ou é casado - não faça.


Ae meninada... mais uma verdade... hehehehe... O espanto é tão grande que é difícil não cair na tentação de cantá-las...  :Smile:

----------


## LenTu

> Porque qualquer outro ser humano, uma mulher quer ter amigos e ser apreciada pelo que ela é. Toda vez que ela recebe um email paquerando-a, ela é relembrada que ela não é vista como parte do grupo, mas ao invés disto como diferente, um objeto de desejo, e que certamente não está sendo julgada pelos seus méritos técnicos apenas.


Verdade.... Mto bem citado... ahuahuahauhau

:lol:

----------


## Fernando

Cara se vocês são tão tarados assim larguem o computador um pouco e vão viver uma vida, isso ai é falta de mulher viu!

----------


## Savio

> Cara se vocês são tão tarados assim larguem o computador um pouco e vão viver uma vida, isso ai é falta de mulher viu!


aaahuahauhauhahauahauha!!!!
em outras palavras, há um tempo pra cada coisa.. 
é preciso ter um tempo pra trabalhar e outro pra curti.. relaxar..

----------


## smvda

Concordo com o tronx ..... ei tronx o que significa New Bits ?? o que vc é com esta intitulação ???
(desculpe minha ignorância).

----------


## hez4el

Geralmente homens que trabalham com informática ficam na frente do computador no fim de semana estudando...
Ai fica dificil ter uma vida social e conhecer pessoas.
Mas a razão real do tópico é divulgar os erros que muitos de nós homens cometemos ao tratar as mulheres que estão envolvidas com informática.
É um pouco mias pra conscientizar a galera.

----------


## SDM

> Concordo com o tronx ..... ei tronx o que significa New Bits ?? o que vc é com esta intitulação ???
> (desculpe minha ignorância).



agente modera o topico dos Iniciantes, por isso NEWbits.... :wink:

----------


## smvda

obrigado por esclarecer SDM ... valeu

----------


## demiurgo

kras adoro mulheres!! mas tbm gosto d comp, se tiver os dois, junto com umas cerva melhor ainda!!!

[]'s

----------


## mistymst

Hehehe isso eh normal psy, os caras sao so pc nao da certo  :Smile:  tem que curtir... bom... em relacao ao demiurgo eu prefiro vodka  :Smile:  cerveja sux  :Smile:

----------


## LenTu

eu sei q eh uma brincadeira haver com Newbie (novato pra qm naum sabe) soh q com *Bits* adicionados... hauahuahua...

:lol: 

@psy: Concordo em genero e numero igual.. ahuahuahaua... façam q nem eu poha.... durante a semana se matem estudando, trabalhando, malhando.... e final di semana... chutem o pau da barraca... bebam, vaum pra balada, pra churaascadas, pra rua, pro motel (sozinhu naum entra hein !!! ), tudu tem q ter seu equilibrio.... lembrem-se tudu q se faiz demais acaba dando errado....

se vc corre demais se lesiona, se vc pensa demais se estressa, se vc malha dimais naum pega ngm... pq naum sai da academia... se vc fica mto tempo no micro fika vira nerd (todos q mexem com issu saum um poko) ... e por ai vai... 

por issu... 

*SE DIVIRTAM*

:lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## Fernando

> agente modera o topico dos Iniciantes, por isso NEWbits.... :wink:


Iniciantes, Multimedia e UnderLinux GiRLS

----------


## smvda

huhuhuhu bem lembrado a santa e sagrada serva ........

----------


## SDM

> Iniciantes, Multimedia e UnderLinux GiRLS


ops....esqueci q tinha sido (ou cido ou çido ou ssido, sei la como se escreve isso) ampliado o alcance do NewBits

----------


## Sukkubus

> Iniciantes, Multimedia e UnderLinux GiRLS


 :wink: :wink: :wink:

----------


## Fernando

Por falar nisso já até pensei em trocar o nome NEWBITS para alguma outra coisa, o que voces, atuais Newbits acham? Sukkubus, tronx, SDM e chvt ;]

----------


## Sukkubus

> Por falar nisso já até pensei em trocar o nome NEWBITS para alguma outra coisa, o que voces, atuais Newbits acham? Sukkubus, tronx, SDM e chvt ;]


A classificação "NewBits" está legal... Só acho que deveria aparecer "moderador" na classificação onde ficaria as estrelinhas (e está escrito NewBits) e depois a figura do NewBits (ou seja, a pessoa é moderadora do grupo NewBits) :wink: 

O que os outros acham? :?:

----------


## smvda

> Por falar nisso já até pensei em trocar o nome NEWBITS para alguma outra coisa, o que voces, atuais Newbits acham? Sukkubus, tronx, SDM e chvt ;]



ae o que acha de em vez de NewBit Babá .... hehehe brincadeira :lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## Jim

Galera...

Esse tópico variou tanto de assunto que eu nemme lembro mais o que eu ía responder...

Vejamos, se não me engano começou discutindo sobre a inclusão das mulheres no open source, depois virou auto-ajuda, depois discussão sobre o fórum... huauahuhaua....

huahsuhdasudhasdhhaushudsa............................. que doidera virou....

E ae, vamos falar sobre o que agora? Futebol? Eu particularmente estava adorando a parte das mulheres e da cerveja (gostei da vodka tb...)

:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D

Valeu...

----------


## Fernando

> A classificação "NewBits" está legal... Só acho que deveria aparecer "moderador" na classificação onde ficaria as estrelinhas (e está escrito NewBits) e depois a figura do NewBits (ou seja, a pessoa é moderadora do grupo NewBits) :wink: 
> 
> O que os outros acham? :?:


Legal legal, será feito ;]

----------


## Savio

> Postado originalmente por Sukkubus
> 
> A classificação "NewBits" está legal... Só acho que deveria aparecer "moderador" na classificação onde ficaria as estrelinhas (e está escrito NewBits) e depois a figura do NewBits (ou seja, a pessoa é moderadora do grupo NewBits) :wink: 
> 
> O que os outros acham? :?:
> 
> 
> Legal legal, será feito ;]






AE ... gostei !!! e com relaçao a troca do newbtis por outro nome , vou pensar em algo e depois eu posto!!

----------


## hez4el

Acho q este tópico ja deu até mais do q tinha q dar né!

----------


## SDM

> O que os outros acham? :?:


de acordo

----------


## Plugada

Estava visitando site e assim que vi este forum, me cadastrei, isso é muito raro e vejo que ainda tem poucas mulheres, mais não importa =)
um beijo grande a vocês...

----------


## Sukkubus

> Estava visitando site e assim que vi este forum, me cadastrei, isso é muito raro e vejo que ainda tem poucas mulheres, mais não importa =)
> um beijo grande a vocês...


Plugada, seja bem-vinda  :Smile: 

Espero que participe da nossa comunidade sempre que puder e caso tenha alguma sugestão, comunique-me :wink:

----------


## Eye

Opa, mais uma menina para ir no encontro da Underlinux... 8)

----------


## bouncer

mas nós homens só quer vira Zoio

----------


## 1c3m4n

> mas nós homens só quer vira Zoio


Sem comentarios..... alias vamos cortar esse papo que o intuito desse topico eh como incentivar as mulheres, NAO AFASTA-LAS

----------


## Eye

> mas nós homens só quer vira Zoio


Você está se referindo ao meu comentário ou você fez um comentário geral?

Pois se foi em relação ao meu comentário, acho que não compreendeu bem. Só disse isso pois quanto mais mulher, melhor para a hegemonia da comunidade.

----------


## hez4el

Bem vinda Plugada.
A comunidade aqui é meio maluca, mas é tudo gente fina.

----------


## Plugada

Muitissímo Obrigado a todos pela ótima recpção. Esta idéia do forum é importante, e como li os comentários das meninas aqui, gostam e entende do que falam, eu montei um grupo o Infogils, estou tendo problemas com ele, pois as meninas que achei não tem enteresse em aprender. E acho importante as raras garotas que gostam de informática estejam unidas. Um Beijo Grande, vou participar no forum.

----------


## demiurgo

welcome :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

e ppl, sem flames plz :!:

----------


## icatorze

Muito bem senhores e senhoritas. Eu num de meus devaneios linuxescos, perguntei-me porque há tão poucas mulheres neste meio!! 
Eu comecei a usar Linux e configurar servidores ajudando uma mulher, que era a administradora de redes na empresa que eu trabalhava na época!!!
Não podemos deixar de lado a sensibilidade feminina numa área em que a intuição ajuda muito. Ou vocês nunca perderam um arquivo dentro do computador e precisaram da ajuda de um "sexto sentido" para achá-lo. As mulheres tiram isso de letra!!!
A mulher que me referi antes se tornou muito amiga minha, hoje ela estuda Agronomia no interior do Paraná, mas acha que ela largou a informática!! Nada, ela faz estágio nos laboratórios de informática. O trem vicia mesmo, e não só aos homens. Ainda que ela é um caso a parte, ela dirige melhor que muitos homens que conheço e que vangloriam de suas façanhas ao volante!!!

Por isso e por outras coisas, espero que mais e mais mulheres nos ajudem, e também tirem suas dúvidas neste grupo jovem, que atua numa área nova e que vai se expandir muito!

"Abraços pros mano e beijos pras mina"

Jair - diretamente do icatorze

----------


## c0rv0id

> as mulheres tem tanta capacidade quanto os homens em nosso meio, podem superar com facilidade alguns cuecas q trabalham comigo hehe
> 
> mas smart girls, pq vcs saum tao raras no meu servico? trabalho numa sala com mais 6 cuecas!! como eu gostaria de um colirio para os meus olhos!!!
> 
> :lol: :lol:



eh verdade.. eu sou um.. mó furada.. cheiro de cueca... notadamente eh muito melhor a textura feminina :twisted: :twisted:  :Frown: 

brincadeira  :Smile:  a participação das mulheres é importantíssima em qualquer setor, é óbvio que homens e mulheres tem impulsos diferentes frente às mais variadas questões. Numa equipe de desenvolvimento competente tem que ter mulher, elas tem uma visão com prioridades diferentes e dão a canela pro chocolate quente  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  . Porque não no fórum, ainda mais esse que é TOP 8)

----------


## Sukkubus

> e dão a canela pro chocolate quente    .


Neste frio, isso vai muito bem, hein?  :Wink:

----------


## xstefanox

Uma vez minha namorada fez uma pergunta, toda enraivecida. Ela estava com ciumes do meu computador, porque eu ficava programando horas e horas e não ficava com ela (era essa a justificativa dela, embora eu saísse com ela todas as noites). Ela chegou em casa, desligou a minha CPU (eu estava usando) e gritou:

"OU ESSA MERDA DE C/C++ OU EU!!!"

Fiquei assustado do jeito que ela falou comigo e tal... Ficamos brigados por 1 mês... hehehehe!

Abraços pros participantes
Stéfano

----------


## Pedro0278

Bem vida Plugada a comunidade Linux

Quanto ao resto, voces são todos azarentos, pois onde eu trabalho é cheio de mulher (todas usando Linux porque acham os icones e pinguinzinho bonitinho) 

Agora eu dei 10 x 0 Posso afirmar com certeza, o Linux entre as mulheres é igual ao Zé Bonitinho, não é o Windows, mas deixa todo mundo de queixo caido.

----------


## hez4el

ahahahahahahahahaha
linux igual a zé bonitinho foi fod...

Será que num tem uma vaga nesse lugar que voce trabalha?
kkkkkk  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Realmente Stéfano algumas meninas não enxergam graça
na nossa profissão... c++ pra elas é tão inutil quanto estojo 
de maquiagem pra gente. Pelo menos as meninas daqui da under
são bem compreensivas nesse ponto.

----------


## c0rv0id

> Uma vez minha namorada fez uma pergunta, toda enraivecida. Ela estava com ciumes do meu computador, porque eu ficava programando horas e horas e não ficava com ela (era essa a justificativa dela, embora eu saísse com ela todas as noites). Ela chegou em casa, desligou a minha CPU (eu estava usando) e gritou:
> 
> "OU ESSA MERDA DE C/C++ OU EU!!!"
> 
> Fiquei assustado do jeito que ela falou comigo e tal... Ficamos brigados por 1 mês... hehehehe!
> 
> Abraços pros participantes
> Stéfano



cara vc soh voltou pq vc deve gostar muito dela.. ninguem que gosta de alguem faz essa pessoa escolher entre as duas coisas que mais a agradam. eu teria terminado não pelo fato da briga, mas pelo fato da obrigação da escolha.  :Evil:   :Evil:  

e COCOLHATE QUENTE COM CANELA EH TÃO BOM QUANTO CAFÉ COM CONHAQUE... O CAFÉ ACOMPANHADO DO COMPUTADOR E O CHOCOLATE DA PESSOA QUE A GENTE AMA (profundo certo, não me zoem)  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Vaza

Nunca vi uma mina gata que trabalhe com pc..
uhahauhah

----------


## Sukkubus

> Nunca vi uma mina gata que trabalhe com pc..
> uhahauhah


É mesmo? :P

----------


## Fernando

Eu já.. ;]

----------


## Sukkubus

> Eu já.. ;]


E quem era, Psy? 

:P

----------


## 1c3m4n

> Eu já.. ;]


Eu tb  :Smile: 
acho q o pessoal ta prokurando mulher errado... eh soh olhar nas faculdade da area de informatica cara... ta cheio de mulher bonita fazendo esse tipo de curso agora, pra provar que computador num eh soh pra homem

----------


## Sukkubus

> Realmente Stéfano algumas meninas não enxergam graça
> na nossa profissão... c++ pra elas é tão inutil quanto estojo 
> de maquiagem pra gente. Pelo menos as meninas daqui da under
> são bem compreensivas nesse ponto.


Meninas incompreensíveis? Se eu tenho um namorado que programa, o máximo que eu vou dizer pra ele quando estiver no computador e não comigo é o seguinte:

"Me ensina ou eu largo de você!" :P 

Escolham as meninas certas  :Wink:

----------


## Fernando

Sukkubus.... ;]

Que nada, se meu conjuge nao consegue separar uma coisa da outra, como todo respeito a todas as mulheres do forum, que se foda ela, prefiro sofrer 2 dias e seguir a diante do que me torturar cada vez que a moça nao me da atencao ;]

----------


## Sukkubus

> Sukkubus.... ;]
> 
> Que nada, se meu conjuge nao consegue separar uma coisa da outra, como todo respeito a todas as mulheres do forum, que se foda ela, prefiro sofrer 2 dias e seguir a diante do que me torturar cada vez que a moça nao me da atencao ;]


Ae, chefe...

Eu já perdi muito namorado por conta desta implicância com trabalho, principalmente... e por isso penso que nem você: se não aceita, foda-se. 8) 

Porém, o que eu quis dizer é que se eu tenho um namorado que gosta de computador, eu não ficaria nenhum pouco infeliz, ia mais era querer aprender o que ele está fazendo. Ajudando e tudo mais... não ia dar xilique, pois eu adoro isso também :P 

Mas isso é o meu caso... o restante... fazer o quê... :roll:

----------


## Fernando

heheh
Bom, dependeria muito, mas se eu chamasse-a pra sair e você simplesmente me dizer algo como "Hoje nao da que tem muita pergunta no fórum".... Ai ai.... ;]

----------


## Sukkubus

> heheh
> Bom, dependeria muito, mas se eu chamasse-a pra sair e você simplesmente me dizer algo como "Hoje nao da que tem muita pergunta no fórum".... Ai ai.... ;]


Como eu iria recusar um convite feito pelo meu próprio... chefe? :wink:

----------


## Fernando

Olha que aquele chopp nao é brincadeira ehin :}
Só que eu nao tenho onde ficar =/....

----------


## Sukkubus

> Olha que aquele chopp nao é brincadeira ehin :}
> Só que eu nao tenho onde ficar =/....


Opa...

Pinguim rox... 8) 

A questão de ficar, depois a gente vê isso...

Aliás, vamos pruma Lan  :Wink:

----------


## Fernando

;)
Convidou pro chopp agora tem que aguentar heheh
LAN, hm, vamos jogar o que por la? ;]

----------


## Sukkubus

Virou chat já :}

Vamos jogar CS  :Wink: 

Aliás, nem tinha me dado conta, mas a chopperia mais famosa aqui da cidade se chama "Pinguim", hehehehehe...

http://www.caputconsultoria.com.br/n..._sec.asp?n=240

 :Wink:

----------


## Fernando

Eita, 70 mil...
Deve ser bom o negocio heheh
:}

----------


## c0rv0id

po.. sacanagem.. sobre oq estávamos falando mesmo???? :roll: :?:

----------


## Fernando

Bom, seilah, respondendo a pergunta original (Como fazer as mulheres usarem e permanecerem no Linux):

Pagando bem.

----------


## Eye

Acho que a Sukkubus estava demonstrando como é natural falar de Linux e gostar de informática, sendo mulher e derrubando mitos.

(E ser charmosa tbm)  :Smile:

----------


## Sukkubus

> po.. sacanagem.. sobre oq estávamos falando mesmo???? :roll: :?:


Eu estava me posicionando a respeito das "namoradas incompreensíveis que acham que o computador não tem nada a ver com aquele batonzinho da Boticário"  :Wink: 

Aliás, eu adoro Boticário :}

Tanto quanto adoro linux :} 

:wink:

----------


## dctalk

a comunidade GNU/Linux é bem desenvolvida , bem liberal , onde com certeza as mulheres sempre serão aceitas e bem tratadas.

pelo menos é meu otimismo.

----------


## Fernando

Eita.... ;]

----------


## c0rv0id

sem duvida do charme dela... resta saber se sabe beber e se eh boa no cs. se for quer casar comigo? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## hez4el

E ainda é a maior gata...
Pede uma foto dela pra ver se num é
Miss universo é ficha
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Fernando

Eee, calmae pessoal heheh ;]

----------


## Sukkubus

> E ainda é a maior gata...
> Pede uma foto dela pra ver se num é
> Miss universo é ficha


Epa... isso é mentira :}

Não tem ninguém bonita por aqui não... garanto... 

:roll: 

Eu também gosto de rock, c0rv0id  :Smile:  embora esteja numa fase mais "zen"...

Sem folias senão eu fecho o tópico  :Wink:

----------


## c0rv0id

tudo bem foi mal.. (rock.. meu deus..(uma fase mais zen.. progressivo entaum..rsrs) eu ateh diria que casava com vc entaum se isso naum fosse indelicado e fosse mentira..rsrs
não fecha o topico não.. mas acho que tinha que voltar à questão original... apesar do bate papo muito legal..

mas oh.. parabens.. vc eh a elite. :twisted:

----------


## Sukkubus

> tudo bem foi mal.. (rock.. meu deus..(uma fase mais zen.. progressivo entaum..rsrs) eu ateh diria que casava com vc entaum se isso naum fosse indelicado e fosse mentira..rsrs
> não fecha o topico não.. mas acho que tinha que voltar à questão original... apesar do bate papo muito legal..
> 
> mas oh.. parabens.. vc eh a elite. :twisted:


É, eu tô ouvindo muito Pink Floyd... :~~~

Mas vamos voltar para a questão original: Mulher no linux  :Wink: 

Obrigada pelo elogio  :Smile:

----------


## Eye

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Sabe que acabou de me surgir uma dúvida por aqui:
Considerando que para nós homems é muito difícil compreendermos algumas coisas da cabeça de vocês (mulheres), gostaria de saber, o que é que atrai vocês no linux?

:?: :?: :?:

----------


## hez4el

"gostaria de saber, o que é que atrai vocês no linux? "

Eu tmabém... será que são os mesmos motivos pra todos?

Boa pergunta vonlinkerstein!

----------


## Sukkubus

> Sabe que acabou de me surgir uma dúvida por aqui:
> Considerando que para nós homems é muito difícil compreendermos algumas coisas da cabeça de vocês (mulheres), gostaria de saber, o que é que atrai vocês no linux?
> 
> :?: :?: :?:


Isso daria um tópico  :Wink: 

Vamos abrir um que eu respondo  :Smile:

----------


## Soilwork-

Mulher no linux não é o problema total, mas assim a unica linux chick q conheci ate hj, uma grande amiga minha é uma das gurias mais gatas q rola hhehehe mas ela abandonou o barco :/. mas o problema geral é a falta de mulher na area de T.I.

PONTO MAXIMO ->

A Area de Tecnologia da informação exige muito empenho, estudo e dedicação como todos sabemos. As mulheres (15 / 25anos) em sua maioria (não generalizando por que temos varias excessoes) não tem um interesse muito grande em ficar horas na frente de um PC lendo milhares de linhas de codigos, compilando programas , e em sua maioria preferem sair pra balada, curtir a 'night', e passar o dia pensando na vida.

----------


## Sukkubus

> A Area de Tecnologia da informação exige muito empenho, estudo e dedicação como todos sabemos. As mulheres (15 / 25anos) em sua maioria (não generalizando por que temos varias excessoes) não tem um interesse muito grande em ficar horas na frente de um PC lendo milhares de linhas de codigos, compilando programas , e em sua maioria preferem sair pra balada, curtir a 'night', e passar o dia pensando na vida.


Curtir "night", ir pra balada e passar o dia pensando na vida, definitivamente não é meu caso... eu trabalho tanto que nem sobra tempo para isso... :}

Responde o tópico https://under-linux.org/modules.php?...14857&forum=35, dê sua opinião por lá!  :Wink:

----------


## Fernando

Ou talvez porque o tux seja fofinho :}

----------

